# Is it too late for 8 month old vizsla to switch from dry to raw



## lucy2005 (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi, I have an 8 month old vizsla and he’s great. I’ve known about most vizslas eating raw food but we just found it more convenient to give him dry kibble. We buy high quality food but we were thinking about switching it as I know raw has more nutrients but I’m not sure if it is not too late to start raw food at his age. Please if anyone has any tips that would be great


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Not to late.

Start adding raw to kibble 25% raw /75% kibble for 4-5-6 day then go to 50/50 for a few days then 75/25 for a few more days then !00% raw,

We switched our male at about a year due to tummy issues. It took a while for him to like it but ended up loving it.
He did not like it fully defrosted(mushy) he liked it best partially frozen.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I switched from very high quality kindle last year when one was 2 and the other one 4 years old. Similar transition as mentioned above except I make it fully mushy for them instead of keeping it frozen. They love it!


----------



## lucy2005 (Oct 16, 2020)

InTheNet said:


> Not to late.
> 
> Start adding raw to kibble 25% raw /75% kibble for 4-5-6 day then go to 50/50 for a few days then 75/25 for a few more days then !00% raw,
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I was worried that it would be too late to switch.


----------



## lucy2005 (Oct 16, 2020)

Gabica said:


> I switched from very high quality kindle last year when one was 2 and the other one 4 years old. Similar transition as mentioned above except I make it fully mushy for them instead of keeping it frozen. They love it!


Thank you ❤


----------

